# Lightroom 4 performance on 32-bit computer



## JimHess43 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been reading in the Adobe forums about the dreadful performance of Lightroom 4.  Unfortunately, I'm limping along with a Windows 7 32-bit 4 GB RAM dual core computer.  And I'm not planning on upgrading in the near future.  Just wondering if anyone here is using a similar computer with Lightroom 4, and would like your impressions of computer performance.  Lightroom 3.6 is performing acceptably on my computer.  I would like to move to the new version but am concerned that performance will suffer to the point that it will make the program unusable.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 4, 2012)

So why don't you download it and use it on the 30-day free trial basis? If it doesn't perform well, just uninstall and stay with 3.6 for now.

The problem with trying to find others with similar setups is that there seems to be a wide variance in users experiences, some folks with better system specs than mine have reported major performance issues, whereas I've had very little trouble.

Using it in trial mode seems the best thing really.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2012)

Skip straight to the 4.1RC to trial.  There were some significant problems with 4.0 - although not everyone was seeing those issues - but most seem much happier with the 4.1RC.  I'm hoping that the final release will be a bit better still.  

It will tax a dual core, but I would hope that you wouldn't see significant performance issues.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 5, 2012)

I installed the 32-bit version of Lightroom 4.1 RC tonight, and performance seemed to be acceptable. Then I installed ACR 6.7 RC. For the past several years the images I send from Lightroom to Photoshop have matched very closely. Now, tonight, it seems that the Lightroom adjustments don't carry to Photoshop CS5. The images in Photoshop lack contrast and the colors are somewhat desaturated. I have ignored all the questions about this because it just hasn't been a problem for me. Now, I simply don't know what to do. The problem even exists going from Lightroom 3.6 to Photoshop. Can you please tell me if going back to ACR 6.6 will solve the problem? And, if so, how do I get ACR 6.6 and what is the process involved in going back?  Even exported images have the same problem as those that go through ACR. Lightroom 4 isn't that critical for me to have. If I can get Lightroom 3.6 and Photoshop CS5 back to what they were, I will be completely satisfied. This seems to be a disaster.

Okay, a little more information. I switched to North America General Purpose 2 in my Photoshop color settings, and things seem to be much better. However, one other little issue that I will bring up here even though it probably deserves its own thread. Because of my machine I often want to edit in 8-bit mode. I go into the Lightroom preferences and specify that, but it doesn't seem to save that change. I have tried it on both the 64-bit version and on the 32-bit version and the result is the same. It appears that it is not possible to send 8-bit images from Lightroom 4 to Photoshop.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 5, 2012)

What file type Jim?  There's a difference in behavior depending on raw or rendered.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 5, 2012)

NEF from Nikon D90.  I know that in Lightroom 3 I am able to export 8-bit images from NEF files.  For example, I just opened Lightroom 4 and selected a TIF image that I had created in Photoshop.  I saved it as an 8-bit file.  If I choose to edit the original it will go to Photoshop as an 8-bit image.  But if I choose to edit a copy with Lightroom adjustments it goes to the Photoshop as a 16-bit image even if I have tried to change the export option to 8-bit.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 6, 2012)

JimHess43 said:


> if I choose to edit a copy with Lightroom adjustments it goes to the Photoshop as a 16-bit image even if I have tried to change the export option to 8-bit.



Just clarify this bit for me.  So it's a TIFF file, and it comes up with the dialog to edit in PS, and when you choose 8-bit in that dialog, it opens in 16-bit anyway?


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not quite sure how to express myself clearly. So, first of all, if I am editing a NEF file from my camera Lightroom 3 would allow me to send an 8-bit image to Photoshop. In Lightroom 4, even if I have chosen to export 8-bit images, that option will not save and that file goes to Photoshop as a 16-bit image.


If I edit the file in Photoshop and in that editing process I convert the image to 8-bit and save it as a tiff image and return to Lightroom, if I subsequently choose to modify that tiff image in Photoshop again Lightroom sends it and Photoshop indicates that it is a 16-bit image.

I'm sure someone is going to ask why I would want 8-bit images, so I will explain.  Remember, I'm using a 32-bit computer, can't afford to upgrade right now. I like to work with panorama images. And 16-bit images really put a load on my computer when I'm trying to create a panorama. This is especially true if I want to use the content aware fill feature. I understand that I can simply convert the image to 8-bit in Photoshop. It's very easy to do. The only reason I brought this issue (for me, at least) is that on both of my computers it appears that a feature in Lightroom does not work. There are all kinds of workarounds. My only thinking is that if there is a feature in the program it seems to me that it should work. And I was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing this problem because it seems that many problems are computer/user specific.

Now, on another note, I have installed Lightroom 4.1 RC on my 32-bit computer at home. It performs nearly as well as Lightroom 3.6 does. You speed demons probably wouldn't be able to tolerate the performance. But I scanned about 50 old photos for a friend this morning and finished them in the new Lightroom and I'm very pleased. I didn't have any performance bog downs. And I really appreciated the new Clarity adjustment.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 6, 2012)

Try this: 


Lightroom>Preferences>External Editing 
Additional External Editor settings 
Under Application click [Choose] and navigate to your Photoshop Application icon under Applications 
Select The File Format, Color Space, Bit Depth and Resolution you want. 
Under Preset (top of section) use the Pull Down to choose "Save Current Settings as a New Preset..." 
Call it "CS5 8 Bit" and click [Create] 


This will appear in your "Edit In" list. Send a file to PS CS5 using this Edit In choice. Does it come in correctly?


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 6, 2012)

I understand that workaround. Frankly, that wasn't the point of this thread. I noticed the problem that I described and was simply wondering if anyone else can replicate the behavior. If they can, then it seems to me that there is a feature in Lightroom that is broken, and therefore needs the attention of the Adobe development team. After all, the option is provided, and IF it doesn't work properly it should be looked at.

I have several workarounds. Initially, I wasn't asking how to solve the problem. I only wondered if anyone else had experienced this.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 6, 2012)

JimHess43 said:


> The only reason I brought this issue (for me, at least) is that on both of my computers it appears that a feature in Lightroom does not work. There are all kinds of workarounds. My only thinking is that if there is a feature in the program it seems to me that it should work. And I was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing this problem because it seems that many problems are computer/user specific.


My response is to help you troubleshoot and this was the first step. Can you or can you not create this External Editor Template was my question? I was hoping that would lead to whether your issue was computer-specific or not. I wasn't trying to provide you a work around but diagnose.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 6, 2012)

If I understand you Jim, the problem is that you have set the External Editor preference for PS to have Lightroom open an 8bit file and this is not sticking and 16bit files are being opened.
First, I would try a new set of Preferences, I'm sure you know how to remove the Preference file to the desktop and open Lr to create a new set. Do that and set the Preference to 8bit again and see if that works. Otherwise I would say there may be a bug somewhere.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 7, 2012)

You still have all missed the point! I don't need to create the secondary editor. I have at least six workarounds of my own already. What I asked was if anyone else has experienced this same phenomenon (i.e. Lightroom 4.1 RC will not save or honor the change requesting 8-bit images sent to Photoshop). And nobody will answer that question. That's all I was asking for. So I will ask it again. If you try to change your MAIN external editor to send 8-bit images to Photoshop, will Lightroom 4.1 RC honor and save that change?


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just as a final follow-up, yes, I can designate Photoshop CS5 as my secondary editor and send 8-bit images to Photoshop. Yes, I just did it and it works (of course). However, you still cannot "merge to panorama in Photoshop" and send 8-bit images. You still have to change the mode in Photoshop. Just to reiterate, I didn't have to do that in Lightroom 3. The MAIN external editor would perform that function. On both computers that I installed Lightroom 4.1 RC (one was 64-bit and one was 32-bit) I experienced the problem I have described. All I'm asking is for someone to try changing that option and see if it will save in your options. If it does, you can change it back immediately. I just want to know if it will save that option on your computer. That's all, really. If nobody is willing to try that, then in my opinion someone can close this thread. Sorry to have been such an inconvenience to all of you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm trying to replicate but I'm not sure exactly what steps you're taking and where you're trying to specify 8-bit.  So here's what I'm doing:

Take 8-bit TIFF file. 
Edit in CS5.  Set to Edit a Copy with Lightroom Settings.
File opens in CS5 as 16-bit.


Change Preferences > External Editor for primary editor to 8-bit.
Take 8-bit TIFF file. 
Edit in CS5.  Set to Edit a Copy with Lightroom Settings.
File opens in CS5 as 16-bit.

In both of those scenarios, it's passing the original data plus settings to camera raw hosted by Photoshop, so it's choosing 16-bit for best quality.  


And finally testing the other options....

Take 8-bit TIFF file. 
Edit in CS5.  Set to Edit a Copy with Lightroom Settings.
File opens in CS5 as 8-bit without LR changes applied.


Take 8-bit TIFF file.
Edit in CS5.  Set to Edit Original.
File opens in CS5 as 8-bit without LR changes applied.

Those are both opening the original files directly into PS without passing through camera raw, as there's no settings being applied.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 7, 2012)

Scratch that, I've got it.  It's a bug.  The setting in preferences isn't sticking.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 7, 2012)

THANK YOU! That's all I wanted to know. I understand the ramifications of sending 8-bit images to Photoshop. I realize that it is better to work with 16-bit images. But sometimes when working with multi-image panorama files on my 32-bit computer it's just easier to send them as 8-bit files in the first place. If I decide I need better quality I can export 16-bit copies, close Lightroom and then open them in Photoshop without the overhead of having Lightroom loaded. I know, some of you aren't going to agree with my workflow. But since I had noticed this little phenomenon on both a 64-bit computer and a 32-bit computer, I simply wanted to verify that the feature wasn't working. It SEEMED to be a bug to me since I had been able to do it my way in Lightroom 3.6.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry it took a while to get there Jim!  When I first tried it through LR3, it seemed to be working the same way, which is what confused me.  Still haven't figured out why that was happening!


----------



## Preeb (Apr 11, 2012)

JimHess43 said:


> NEF from Nikon D90.  I know that in Lightroom 3 I am able to export 8-bit images from NEF files.  For example, I just opened Lightroom 4 and selected a TIF image that I had created in Photoshop.  I saved it as an 8-bit file.  If I choose to edit the original it will go to Photoshop as an 8-bit image.  But if I choose to edit a copy with Lightroom adjustments it goes to the Photoshop as a 16-bit image even if I have tried to change the export option to 8-bit.



I tried the same thing with sending as both tiff and as a psd (Canon .CR2 raw file) with the preferences set at 8 bit because my Photoshop Elements only works with 8 bit.  No joy here either.  It's not a huge deal, but I have to convert it to 8 bit after it opens in Elements, otherwise many of the Elements tools won't work.  It does take the Lightroom changes okay, but it won't keep the 8 bit setting in prefs.

By the way, this is on a 64 bit Win 7 machine.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 11, 2012)

Yep, the bug's in and confirmed.  Hopefully it'll make 4.1 final.


----------



## ollyc (Jan 1, 2013)

hi Jim, just wondered if you could let us know if you are still with LR4 or if the performance dragged too much. i'm considering going to LR 4 from 3.6 on my acer netbook/laptop. It has a duel core, AMD C-60 processor running at 1.2mhz, supporting 64 bit windows 7 with 4mb of ram, so sounds like a similar configuration. - how did you get on?

I might just try the trial anyway and see!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Most people have no trouble with 4.3, but a few find it slow. The only way you're going to know how it's going to work on _your_ machine is to try it. Similar hardware can have wildly different LR performance. Try the trial. 



Hal


----------



## clee01l (Jan 1, 2013)

ollyc said:


> hi Jim, just wondered if you could let us know if you are still with LR4 or if the performance dragged too much. i'm considering going to LR 4 from 3.6 on my acer netbook/laptop. It has a duel core, AMD C-60 processor running at 1.2mhz, supporting 64 bit windows 7 with 4mb of ram, so sounds like a similar configuration. - how did you get on?
> 
> I might just try the trial anyway and see!


ollyc Welcome to the forum. The free D/L of the trial version is your best answer.  The OP had issues with a 32 bit OS. Yours is 64-bit so your concerns and experience ought to be different.  32-bit OS are limited to 3GB RAM and LR limits that further to consuming only 1GB of that 3 GB RAM. With a 64-bit OS all of those restrictions are lifted.  So LR will consume as much of the available RAM as it needs.  And the only problem that I see with your current configuration is the 4GB RAM that you now have installed.  More RAM would be better.  If you can swap out your current 4 GB RAM  for 8 or more, you will be much happier running LR or any other CPU intensive app.

As for the LR 4.x release. I never really had performance issues even with 4.0 which was quickly replaced by 4.1 because of performance issues.  Before I got an iMac, i had a quad core Win7 computer with 6GB RAM

I've even run LR 4.2 on a 32 bit Win7 laptop with 3GB RAM.  While it was not a pretty sight, especially with my ~40mb D800 NEFs, I managed for two weeks on a trip with that laptop.


----------



## JimHess43 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just now noticed that this discussion has continued. Sorry for not responding sooner. I finally decided to get a new computer. Windows 7, 64-bit, 8 GB RAM, basically an off the shelf computer from HP. Lightroom 4.3 is not causing any issues at all on this computer. In fact, I had forgotten about the problem that I was talking about previously in this thread. Don't know what else to say because, right now, I am a happy camper as far as Lightroom and Photoshop are concerned. Happy new year to all!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2013)

We love happy campers!  That's great to hear Jim!


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been reading in the Adobe forums about the dreadful performance of Lightroom 4.  Unfortunately, I'm limping along with a Windows 7 32-bit 4 GB RAM dual core computer.  And I'm not planning on upgrading in the near future.  Just wondering if anyone here is using a similar computer with Lightroom 4, and would like your impressions of computer performance.  Lightroom 3.6 is performing acceptably on my computer.  I would like to move to the new version but am concerned that performance will suffer to the point that it will make the program unusable.


----------



## ollyc (Jan 20, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> We love happy campers!  That's great to hear Jim!



Guys, thanks for all the prompt input. This forum is awesome! I did download the trial, and it wasn't much different to LR3.6 from memory. Sadly the day after, my laptop got stolen out of my taxi in Barcalona, so I'm now back on a 4 year old dell, but it seems to be running LR4 fine. 

Thanks all for the input!

Olly


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that Olly!!!


----------

